# Easy Come Easy Go..torker Cruisers..



## bikesnbuses (Jun 19, 2016)

I JUST finished the LAST piece I needed on my 82 24" Torker cruiser when I got an offer on it and one of my 81 26" Torkers.. Considering  my wife and I just bought property in GA and my daughter was accepted to the collage of her choice,it wasnt a hard to decide to sell or not.I look at it as more room for more bikes!


----------

